# Avalon Insert Identification



## Jeff Roper (Mar 26, 2013)

Can someone identify the model of this Avalon insert?


----------



## Jeff Roper (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is another picture.


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.avalonfirestyles.com/travisdocs/93508063.pdf
here ya go


----------



## Jeff Roper (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link Dave. In fact, already had that document. The units in that document appear to have the flue pipe coming out at a 45° angle rather than out the top like mine so I wasn't sure it matched those units. Did they make models with the flue out the top? The aluminum name plate is illegible due to paint and creosote. The previous owner didn't have a direct connection with the chimney, it was just shoved into the fireplace and lit off. I'm going to try some paint remover on the name plate to see if I can get any information off of it. This unit has a 8" outlet hole. I'd like to neck it down to 6". Would that be advisable? I notice that all the later Avalon inserts use a 6" exhaust. The unit dimensions appear to match the current Rainier model.


----------



## Jeff Roper (Mar 27, 2013)

After measuring the stove I found that the height and width are close to the rainier but it is quite a bit deeper. It has an overall depth of 30.25". It projects out the front of the fireplace about 11.5". I guess it's a monster.


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff Roper said:


> Thanks for the link Dave. In fact, already had that document. The units in that document appear to have the flue pipe coming out at a 45° angle rather than out the top like mine so I wasn't sure it matched those units. Did they make models with the flue out the top? The aluminum name plate is illegible due to paint and creosote. The previous owner didn't have a direct connection with the chimney, it was just shoved into the fireplace and lit off. I'm going to try some paint remover on the name plate to see if I can get any information off of it. This unit has a 8" outlet hole. I'd like to neck it down to 6". Would that be advisable? I notice that all the later Avalon inserts use a 6" exhaust. The unit dimensions appear to match the current Rainier model.


 
i wont recommend downsizing the flue- i mean it could work fine...but who knows? got a coin to flip??
all of the old avalon units are listed on avalons site, browse and see if there is another model that looks closer than the one i linked..
ps, there were approved for a face seal install if memory serves me


----------



## Jeff Roper (Mar 27, 2013)

I think you are right in recommending not reducing the flue size. I compared the firebox dimensions of this stove to the current ones available from Avalon and this one is much bigger than all of them. I used paint remover on the nameplate, but still can't read the model number. Another member of this forum had one just like mine. She couldn't figure out what it was either. Here's a link to that conversation:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/help-with-1980s-avalon-wood-stove-insert.9393/

I may have to pass on this stove and sell it back to Craigslist. The clearance through my fireplace damper is 5 1/2". I would have to cut a big chunk out of the metal housing to get an 8" liner through there. I ran a Lopi fireplace insert without a liner back in the 1980s when I didn't know any better. Now I'm reluctant for fear of chimney fire.


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 28, 2013)

its typical to need to cut away portions of the interior/ (remove damper and damper frame etc.) to get the pipe down, we do it on almost every job!


----------



## Jeff Roper (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you get in there with a torch? I can see removing the damper door would be pretty easy with a cutoff wheel, but how do you cut the metal flue? Does removing a portion of the metal flue housing reduce the structural integrity of the fireplace?


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 28, 2013)

after catching a smoke shelf or two on fire i like a sawzall over the torch-
no, the damper frame and internal metal you might need to cut will not affect the structure

there are a ton of threads here about liner installation:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/search/10411896/?q=chimney+liner+installation&o=date&c[title_only]=1


----------

